# Problèmes avec iCloud



## _cam (20 Mars 2022)

Bonjour! 

J'ai un petit problème depuis quelques temps sur mon Mac Mini M1.
J'utiliser iCloud pour stocker mes fichiers (avec l'option "Stocker dans iCloud") :






Jusque là, rien d'incroyable. Je télécharge les fichiers dont j'ai besoin, puis, une fois que j'ai fait ce que j'avais à faire, je retire le fichier de mes téléchargements pour ne pas encombrer mon disque dur.

Cependant, depuis quelques temps, à chaque démarrage de mon Mac, il charge tout les fichiers de mon Cloud (ou presque) pour les stocker en local sur mon DD. Je pense que j'ai du cocher quelque chose sans faire attention, un paramètre genre : "Télécharger automatiquement les fichiers iCloud lors du démarrage". J'ai un peu cherché sur internet mais j'ai malheureusement pas trouvé grand chose...






Sur mon MacBook Air, pas de problèmes, les fichiers ne se téléchargent pas automatiquement, c'est ce qui me fait penser que c'est un problème de paramètres..

Si vous avez déjà eu quelque chose de similaire ou si vous avez une piste, je suis preneur car j'ai pas un très gros disque dur et c'est très handicapant de devoir télécharger à chaque démarrage une centaine de go de fichiers....


Merci d'avance,
Très bonne journée à tous!


----------



## _cam (20 Mars 2022)

+ Je viens de voir en allumant mon MacBook Air que le problème était aussi présent sur ce dernier. Je suis bien embêté. En attendant une réponse, merci encore !


----------



## _cam (21 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Après quelques heures de recherche, j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème. 
C'est pas très compliqué : juste une case à décocher..

Si jamais vous avez le même problème allez dans : "Préférences systèmes" > "Identifiant Apple" puis, en bas de la page, vous avez l'option "Optimiser le stockage du Mac" qui est cochée (si vous êtes dans la même situation que moi). 






Cette option sert à télécharger automatiquement le contenu "récent" déposé sur iCloud Drive et permet également automatiquement de supprimer du disque local les éléments plus anciens. Je trouve ça un peu mal foutu, mais bon.

Si vous décochez cette case, iCloud ne forcera plus le téléchargement des documents récemment déposés sur le Drive.

C'est aussi simple que ça....
Bonne journée!


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

merci de ton retour


----------

